# Lonestar...



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Any updates? 

FOM


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

The 1st series of the qual was a wide open, stand out triple with a longer (250+) yard bird down first out to the right. Lots of cover. My contact said my dog did it, and that others were doing it, but some had large hunts.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

My report said the flyer go-bird in the Open was retired after the gunners sat down behind a blind. Several dogs had picked up without finding the go-bird. Only a handful had done the series well.

The Qual has been challenging and I believe the water blind is in progress. Don't know any callbacks.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

The Q should be over they were on there last few dogs. The Open should get done tonight if they don't they will have a hand full to run in the AM Katie


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Partial Qual results:

1st Moon River's Little Stream Maxine - Kevin and Mimi Savio/Mark Edwards
2nd Clint Avant
3rd Clint Avant 
4th Blu-Chip High Definition - Judy Callahan/Mark Edwards

Open did not finish, not sure where they stopped.....

FOM


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations Kevin, Mimi, Mark, and Maxey!!


----------



## L&C WIGTON (Nov 12, 2007)

anyone have any open updates?


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Open has 18 dogs to run yet this morning.


----------



## LMT (Mar 16, 2008)

Any up-dates on the Open?


----------



## sluggo (Jun 16, 2003)

Open callbacks to water blind 22 dogs:

2 3 15 20 23 26 27 28 31 33 38 40 45 51 59 61 67 68

74 77 83 87



26 dogs back to the land blind in the Am. Sorry no numbers.


----------



## LMT (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the Open updates!!!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Does anyone know which of Clint's dogs placed in the Qual? Thanks.


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

Clint's dogs that placed in the qualifing:

2nd: Candlewood's Aphrodites Jazz
3rd: Candlewood's Topshelf Margorita


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks Deborah.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Deborah936 said:


> Clint's dogs that placed in the qualifing:
> 
> 2nd: Candlewood's Aphrodites Jazz
> 3rd: Candlewood's Topshelf Margorita


If this is Deborah that owns Margo congratulations again!!!


----------



## Marv Baumer (Aug 4, 2003)

Mark Edwards wins the Open with Larry and Linda Bozemans Jaye Jaye.
Mark won the Open, won the Qual and got 2nd and 4th in the Derby. Not a bad weekends work.

Ken Robbins won the Amat. with Anna.

Sorry I dont have any other placements.


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Wow! Nice weekend Mark! Congrats 
________
BUY BUBBLERS


----------



## chester (Mar 26, 2006)

1st - AFC TexAnna Yellow Gold MH / Ken Robbins 

2nd - FC AFC Taylorlab Downtown Dusty Brown / Fred Brown

3rd - Dog ? / Steve Helgoth

4th - Dog? / Brad Clow

Sorry, I dont know the Jams


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulation Mark, Ken, Fred, Steve, Brad.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz to everyone! Way to go Fred!!!!

Aaron


----------



## Lyle Harne (Jul 7, 2004)

Deborah936 said:


> Clint's dogs that placed in the qualifing:
> 
> 2nd: Candlewood's Aphrodites Jazz
> 3rd: Candlewood's Topshelf Margorita


Wow what a litter with Jazz, Margo, and JJ's Candlewood Far To Go "Coda" all QAA. Candlewoods Commander & Chief 15 Derby, Pts., Jazz had 13 pts, Candlewood Twister II had 12 Derby pts, and Coda 10 pts. You all just turned 2 in Feb. and Candlewoods Code Black "Mick' and Candlewood Dayspring's Aurora "Rory" are chasing your smoke and gaining. Continued Good Luck to all the owners and thanks to Fargo and Rita for hooking up.
Lyle


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Derby Results

1st 23 Thunder Francis Landry
2nd 10 Luke Mark Edwards
3rd 5 Ranger Francis Landry
4th 1 Haley Mark Edwards
rj 14 Star Jeff Matthews

Jams
3 Sally Clint Avant
7 Crash Brandon Miles
11 Rio Lyn Nelson
13 Newt Bill Schrader
17 Gus Jim Scarborough
21 Cowboy Clint Avant
30 Ruby Cyndi Gunzer
32 Danny Bill Schrader


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations to Edwards, Jaye Jaye, and the Bozemans! When she's HOT, she's HOT!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

What were the Open results?


----------



## KPR's Texas Retrievers (May 2, 2004)

Thank you to everyone in Lone Star RC for all that you did, another great trial. Thank you to the judges for your time and setups they were very challenging.

Congradulations to all the winners..........

Open results:
1st Jaye J/Mark Edwards (Larry & Linda Bozeman)
2nd Ollie/Bobby George (Grady Peacock)
3rd BeBe/Bobby George (Dave Harter & Marci Nabity)
4th Trixie/Bobby George (Linda Tobler)
RJ Rooster/Bill Schrader (Roger Byrd)
Jams to:
Zoom/Bobby George (Jim Carlisle)
Rooster/Bill Schrader (Linda Noga)
Kate/Bart Peterson (Marcus Young)
Annie/Bill Schrader (Linda & Gary Noga)
Pard/Brad Clow (Brad Clow)
Anna/Ken Robbins (Ken Robbins)
Case/Bill Schrader (Sharon Harkrider)
Bailey/Bobby George (Marcie Nabity & Terry Rotschafer)


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

KPR's Texas Retrievers said:


> 2nd Ollie/Bobby George (Grady Peacock)


CONGRATS to Grady and Ollie!!!!!!

FOM


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Congrats to Ollie and Grady, and yes Grady my truck is still clean as whistle.


----------

